# Fat tied to poor memory



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2006)

> NEW YORK - Overweight middle-aged adults tend to score more poorly on tests of memory, attention and learning ability than their thinner peers do, researchers reported Monday.The findings, they say, suggest that a heavier weight in middle age may mean a higher risk of dementia later in life.
> Reporting in the journal Neurology, the researchers speculate that higher rates of cardiovascular disease or diabetes might help explain the link. But its also possible that substances produced by fat cells, such as the hormone leptin, have direct effects on the brain.


Entire Article

I was gonna post this last week, but ... I forgot ...


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I was gonna post this last week, but ... I forgot ...



:lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Entire Article
> 
> I was gonna post this last week, but ... I forgot ...




What was this thread about again?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm.....now if they can tie it into hair loss, it would explain soooo much for me.


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

What site is this again???


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 10, 2006)

So, like if I loose weight, I would remember what the moves are to the techniques?  Shucks, thought I just didn't practice enough.  Now, I gotta get skinny!


----------



## searcher (Oct 11, 2006)

I am with Bob on the hair loss issue.


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

searcher said:


> I am with Bob on the hair loss issue.


 
It must be different for each person...Still gotta full head of hair BUT I don't have just a "spare tire", I got a racing slick...LOL


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 11, 2006)

fat tied to poor memory......no wonder i can never remember to stop buying pop and chips.


----------



## zDom (Oct 11, 2006)

Drac said:


> It must be different for each person...Still gotta full head of hair BUT I don't have just a "spare tire", I got a racing slick...LOL



:rofl:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 11, 2006)

Makes sense... "can't remember if I ate lunch yet.  Better get a cheeseboiger."


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what I was going to post as a response?:idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2006)

bydand said:


> Can anybody tell me what I was going to post as a response?:idunno:


Who are you again?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Who are you again?


Where's my World Fair spoon?


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 11, 2006)

You know if fat is tied to bad memory then why do all those skinny blonde women forget to each lunch all the time...oh wait...


----------



## searcher (Oct 11, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> You know if fat is tied to bad memory then why do all those skinny blonde women forget to each lunch all the time...oh wait...


 

Do they really forget or do we forget seeing them eat it?


----------



## donna (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a flawed study.
How do they know that the fat people they tested would have got any different results if they were skinny, They might have just picked dumb people who happened to be fat.


----------



## searcher (Oct 12, 2006)

donna said:


> Its a flawed study.
> How do they know that the fat people they tested would have got any different results if they were skinny, They might have just picked dumb people who happened to be fat.


 

You make a great point here.   If they really wanted to have a true test they need to test people who are fat then have them lose weight and see if that makes a difference and/or do the inverse.   It would be very difficult to test this hypothesis out.


----------

